# Matthew Henry Advice needed..



## ccravens (Feb 27, 2018)

Hello,

I'm wanting to downsize my 6 volume Matthew Henry commentary to one of the one-volume editions. Is there an edition that keeps all of his comments, but just eliminates the scriptures? (Sorry how that sounds!)

If possible, I'd like a 2 or 3 volume edition of that (if one exists) to avoid the huge cumbersome book. But I'll take a one volume if that's all there is. Font can't be incredibly small, I'm in my 50s, after all..

There are a couple of editions, one from Zondervan (MH Commentary in one volume) and one from Thomas Nelson (Concise Commentary on the Whole Bible). If there are others please let me know!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 27, 2018)

I do not know of a complete commentary without the Scriptures by Henry.

You could always read it online:
https://www.studylight.org/commentaries/mhm.html


----------



## ccravens (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks! I just like to hold the book in my hand, mark in it, underline, etc.


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2018)

I do _not_ recommend this 1 volume edition: https://www.thekjvstore.com/matthew-henry-s-commentary-on-the-whole-bible-hendrickson.html

The font is incredibly small. The smallest print I've seen in a book. It's pretty much unusable for me, but I also have pretty bad eyes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 28, 2018)

I got advice re the abridged editions of the MHC but it appears the original 6 vol edition is still the best. As Jake said you can get all this in one volume but the font is too small for my eyes as well. Matthew Henry is so Biblically rich that it is worth sticking wth the 6 vol set.


----------



## ccravens (Mar 1, 2018)

Even the font in the 6 vol. set is not incredibly large..


----------

